
Ask HN: Thoughts about Zuckerberg's 'The Hacker Way'? - majorbob
During a recent interview at a prospective company, I came accross a Technical Leader who was really enthusiast about Zuckerberg&#x27;s organisation paradigm &quot;the hacker way&quot;.<p>He told me that, even if most technical people seem to consider Zuckerberg as something of an incompetent odd ball, he thought Facebook&#x27;s CEO was genius in the way the company tech teams were organized. He thought that Zuckerberg&#x27;s method was one of the key ingredient of facebook&#x27;s success as a tech company.<p>I never really heard of it before. I never really looked at Mark Zuckerberg for inspiration. Around me, everybody is talking about scrum and agile all the time.<p>Ethical problem aside, what do you think of &#x27;The Hacker Way&#x27; and other organisationnal aspects of Facebook tech teams ?<p>I found this https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;2012&#x2F;02&#x2F;zuck-letter&#x2F;<p>The hacker way principles would be :<p>* Focus on Impact<p>* Move Fast and break things<p>* Be Bold<p>* Be Open<p>* Build Social Value<p>Focus on impact and move fast seem to have a real practical value. 
The other 3 sound to me like the usual empty insight-epiphanies that huge tech companies give us every quarter to make us feel they&#x27;re doing what they&#x27;re doing to make the world a better place. In other words : some kind of manipulation with big words and big sentiments.<p>Does any one have any practical experience about &#x27;The Hacker Way&#x27; and the way it&#x27;s seen or applied in the companies other than facebook?
======
GrumpyNl
In adult, everything was build the hacker way.

